
Trying to find a blog series on company strategy - mlakewood
Ok, So a few months ago I ran across a series of blog posts on somebodies personal blog on how they approached technology strategy. For the life of me I cant find it now. And I cant remember the blog. Googling has been to no avail because there is a lot of content out there.<p>The pertinent parts of the first couple of posts were about building a map of your strategy that took into account the competitive environment, had references to Sun Tzu etc, and really dived into what makes a good map from a cartographic POV. It then mapped products along a maturity scale with each piece in the product along the x axis being graded from &quot;magic&quot; to &quot;utility&quot;. The maps got pretty complex, but I found it a really good strategy.<p>If anybody can point me at these articles (as Im sure someone has come across them before, Im pretty sure I might have got the link from here) I would be really grateful.<p>Thanks!
======
mlakewood
Found it! just in case somebody else is yelling into the void

[https://medium.com/wardleymaps/on-being-
lost-2ef5f05eb1ec](https://medium.com/wardleymaps/on-being-lost-2ef5f05eb1ec)

